#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-05-27
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: dia :)
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd: tranquilo ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: susse, hehe
<tiagoscd> e aí?
<Danniel-Lara> tranquilo que nem agua de poço
<Danniel-Lara> e ai como foi o evento ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: apesar de ter pouca gente, foi divertido
<Danniel-Lara> ha show
<Danniel-Lara> show
<tiagoscd> pessoal tava bem interessado no Ubuntu Touch
<Danniel-Lara> ha legal
<Danniel-Lara> legal
<Danniel-Lara> e tinha muita mulher l´a ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: bah, muita mulher gata, hehehe
<tiagoscd> dbrand: fazendo propaganda aqui, hehehe
<Danniel-Lara> ´e ?
<dbrand> haha conte  das 9/10 garotas de Passo Fundo ;)
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: bah cara, assim que cheguei o dbrand me falou que 90% das mulheres lá são gatas
<tiagoscd> eu duvidei, achei que isso não era possível
<tiagoscd> estava muito enganado
<Danniel-Lara> hhehehe
<tiagoscd> bah, só tem gata naquela cidade
<Danniel-Lara> so´ imagino
<dbrand> e o tiagoscd criou outra regra
<dbrand> que 95% dos homens são gatos o.O foda
<tiagoscd> dbrand: 95% dos homens são viados, isso sim
<dbrand> hahaha
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<Danniel-Lara> buenas
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-05-29
<robson> boa tarde amigos, alguma novidade para nosso querio pinguim
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-05-31
<Danniel-Lara> ping tiagoscd
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-01
<chouga> Bom dia a todos!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-02
<tiagoscd> dbrand: e aí tchê
<tiagoscd> resolveu o problema aí?
<dbrand> yeap :)
<tiagoscd> dbrand: qual foi a solução? até fiquei curiosos
<tiagoscd> *curioso
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/nova-pagina-comunidade-site-oficial-ubuntu.html
